# rain drops keep falling on my lense...



## vonnagy (Jan 2, 2004)

I thought i had taken some wicked waterfall shots, it started to rain even though I had a sun guard and and wiped the lense between the shots.  i'll go back when its not raining. does any one have any tips for shooting in adverse weather?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 3, 2004)

I use the biggest lens hood I can buy or fabricate.


----------



## simnine (Jan 3, 2004)

duct tape + tripod + umbrella


----------



## Alia (Jan 14, 2004)

you can go as cheap as cardboard and masking tape if you dont want to drop $$ on a lens hood...  uh-oh, i sound cheap!!


----------



## DanielK (May 20, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> does any one have any tips for shooting in adverse weather?


Dress warm and bring dry socks.


Daniel


----------



## karissa (May 26, 2004)

simnine said:
			
		

> duct tape + tripod + umbrella



 :cheer: That would be my answer.


----------

